# Xion 1000w PSU???



## buddatech (Apr 23, 2009)

IS this power supply any good? 6 12v rails for a combined amperage of 150A  Only $99.99 + Shipping and +10% Cashback

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...10BY&cm_mmc=Email-_-Main-_-WEM1910-_-barebone


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't know about the 1000watt psu but xion is crap.

take a corsair or a pc power and cooling.


----------



## buddatech (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, 850w I have works great for my setup 6 rails 128A solid psu. Just wanted a back up or maybe even a replacement with a bit more wattage for future expandability.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 23, 2009)

Same thing as the Kingwin Mach 1 series.  I forgot who makes them.  They are reliable and good looking units, but they fail pretty hard in the efficiency department.  So it's up to you, it's probably the best looking PSU out there but it's also only rated at 70% efficiency 'under full load'.  And what a freaking deal they are offering up on it!  The Kingwin branded one still costs $230.


----------



## buddatech (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd best stay away, I've always learn the hard way, if it's too good to be true.... chances are it is. Thanks guys!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 23, 2009)

Stay away... the specs list this:

*" Short Circuit output protection Up to 85% efficiency "*

So does that mean the PSu is 85% efficient, or protects from short circuits 85% of the time?


----------



## buddatech (Apr 23, 2009)

lol that's screwed up wow!


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 23, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Stay away... the specs list this:
> 
> *" Short Circuit output protection Up to 85% efficiency "*
> 
> So does that mean the PSu is 85% efficient, or protects from short circuits 85% of the time?



That should be two lines, it should read:

Short Circuit output protection
Up to 85% efficiency

The high efficiency of the PSU kicks in at just over 50% of total power consumption, anything less or more is around 70% efficient.

So yeah the PSU is generally a turd, but it looks like a UFO!  That's why people buy these PSUs, for the look mainly.


----------



## buddatech (Apr 23, 2009)

have to admit does not _look _bad at all lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Read reviews on the thing before making a judgment based off brands. Everyone here is really in fanboy clubs for PSU's and I been told my PSU isn't good numerous times, but I read reviews before buying it and it's toe to toe with Corsiar and PC & P and saved me a ton of cash, so happy with my choice.


----------



## buddatech (Apr 23, 2009)

funny thing is I looked for review(s) and of course came up with nothing for this particular unit, however I found a site that said to stay from their 700w Power Real PSU


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I can't find any reviews on the 1000W model, but here's a review from Driverheaven for the 600W and they liked it.

http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/Xion PowerReal 600W/testing.htm


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 23, 2009)

look for 'kingwin mach 1000' on google, you're gettin a review of the same unit.


----------



## buddatech (Apr 23, 2009)

glancing over a couple sites that reviewed the kingwin mach 1000 actually say it's a good psu but then again it;s from a couple sites I'm not familiar with at all


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, looks like every review I looked at gave it a positive review. And looking at it, it looks very quality.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

Maybe so Kurgan, but will it last? I have used Cheap PSUs with customer rigs. And they fail within the first year or so. But as you say, from the reviews this *seems* to be ok.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> Maybe so Kurgan, but will it last? I have used Cheap PSUs with customer rigs. And they fail within the first year or so. But as you say, from the reviews this *seems* to be ok.



That PSU normally retails at like $200, thats cheap?

BTW my gf's comps been running. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817339009 For 3 years no problems, and I put these in 4 comps I built for friends, 39 amps and good wattage for $20, can't beat that. 

Price isn't always a factor, sometimes people just like paying for brand names, clothes is a great example, but it happens with comp parts too. Just know what your buying and do some research 

I didn't say it "Seems" I said it by the reviews it did good. No negative reviews is a good thing, just from lesser known sites.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 23, 2009)

hmm, fair enough.

Try it then


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2009)

I got a modular PSU and it's so nice to have, but I really like the way that the Xion plugs are setup. Just a much more solid build setup. The fit and finish on that PSU just looks really nice, would be strange to not carry that to the inside.


----------

